# Another cerakote refinish



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I thought that I would show some photos of the most recent Cerakote refinish that I have completed.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks Good, you ever get a chance to read my pm I sent last week or so.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Looks Good, you ever get a chance to read my pm I sent last week or so.


Don't recall if I got it or not. You might send it again.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Thats weird, seen where is was read. No big deal.


----------

